
Ub-canaries: Programs that try to make compilers exploit undefined behavior - jsnell
https://github.com/regehr/ub-canaries
======
Devthrowaway80
I'm not sure I understand the point of this project. Is it to detect if new
versions of compilers change what happens when you run into undefined
behaviour?

I also don't understand the mindset behind the usage of the word "exploit" in
this. Compilers can do whatever they want when dealing with undefined
behaviour - whatever they do might be nice, might be horrible, but you cannot
rely on it. They aren't exploiting anything - if anything, I'd argue that
relying on compiler-specific behaviour is exploiting implementation details.

I'm not trying to be critical here, I really don't understand the motivation
behind this project.

~~~
balls2you
"exploit" => "cyber security" => "hey look, i can do cyber and you can hire
me"

just a way to market oneself I guess here by using the hyperbole of "exploit".
makes sense if you want to join the knee-jerk infosec industry.

~~~
pascal_cuoq
The owner of the GitHub account is not looking for a job.

The owner of the GitHub account, on the other hand, speaks English and had
heard the word “exploit” outside the context of infosec posturing. Definition
appended for your perusal.

The phrase “exploit undefined behavior”, in the context of compilation, has
been used for years, as a Google search would have told you.

___________

exploit

verb |ɪkˈsplɔɪt, ɛk-| [ with obj. ]

1 make full use of and derive benefit from (a resource): 500 companies sprang
up to exploit this new technology.

2 make use of (a situation) in a way considered unfair or underhand: the
company was exploiting a legal loophole. • benefit unfairly from the work of
(someone), typically by overworking or underpaying them: women are exploited
in the workplace.

